# Probleme mit Access-DB bei einem Webserver



## n-aimless (14. Mrz 2007)

Moin community,

habe da ein Problem:

ich habe einige JSP seiten mit dem 'JBuilder 2005' programmiert und möchte die nun auf einem anderen rechner laufen lassen, der das Programm nicht installiert hat. Nun hab ich mir den XAMP runtergeladen und installiert. Aber er sagt mir immer das er nicht den richtigen Treiber hat. Ich habe den 'sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver' benutzt, den der Webserver aber anscheinend ncht kennt. Kann mir einer sagen was ich tun soll?


----------



## DP (14. Mrz 2007)

welche datenbank hast du benutzt?°


----------



## n-aimless (16. Mrz 2007)

MS ACCESS


----------



## DP (16. Mrz 2007)

du musst auf dem webserver eine odbc-verbindung zur db anlegen


----------



## n-aimless (20. Mrz 2007)

Naja das Problem ist, dass ich nur ein virtuellen Apache Webserver installiert habe.  und er mir den Fehler ausgibt sobald ich eine JSP Datei mit Java-Inhalt aufrufe. Wenn in der JSP nur HTML ist, zeigt er alles ohne Probleme an. Aber eine ODBC verbindung ist auf dem Rechner hergestellt.


----------



## DP (20. Mrz 2007)

poste mal code und stacktrace


----------

